# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  يا بني لعلها دعوة مظلوم سرت في الليل غفلنا عنها ولم يغفل الله عنها

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*
السبت 24 ربيع الآخر 1433 هـ - 17 مارس 2012م - العدد 15972

خطيب المسجد النبوي يحذر من سوء عاقبة الظالم حتى ولو كان المظلوم فاجراً أو كافراً*

   المدينة المنورة- خالد الزايدي
     حذر إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي الشريف فضيلة الشيخ حسين آل الشيخ في  خطبة الجمعة أمس من ظلم الخلق في أموالهم ودمائهم وأعراضهم, مشددا على أن  الإسلام حارب الظلم في شتى صوره وألوانه فكانت دعوة المظلوم مستجابة حتى  ولو كان فاجرا أو كافرا, مستشهدا بعدد من القصص التي تحكي عاقبة الظلمة  ونهايتهم. 
 وقال فضيلته:من أصول الإسلام محاربة الظلم بشتى صوره وإن المتتبع لأحوال  الناس يجد ممارسات تحمل الظلم , ومن أعظم ما يحمي منه تذكر عاقبته الوخيمة  في الدنيا والآخرة, وإن مصارع الظلمة في القديم والحديث أعظم بيان لمن كان  له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد, إن دعوة المظلوم سهام لا تخطئ وإن طال  الدهر, قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه عندما بعثه إلى  اليمن:"واتق دعوة المظلوم فإنه ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب". 
 وقال :إن عاقبة الظلم سيئة, ودعوة المظلوم مستجابة حتى ولو كان فاجرا أو  كافرا, فاتق الله يا من لا تصون الدماء والأعراض والأموال , فمن أجزل ما  روى التاريخ في قصة البرامكة قول خالد البرمكي لابنه في السجن:" يا بني  لعلها دعوة مظلوم سرت في الليل غفلنا عنها ولم يغفل الله عنها", فيا من  تظلم وتبطش اخش على نفسك من دعوة صالح تصبك إن لم تكن خائفا من موقفك من  الله تعالى, فإن بعض الناس لا يخاف إلا من الدنيا فقد جعل الله له زاجرا في  الدنيا قبل الآخرة, وقد حكى ابن أبي الدنيا قصة من أراد لطم وجه عثمان بن  عفان رضي الله عنه وكان في حجر زوجته فطلب منها أن تكشف وجهه ليلطمه فدعت  عليه ولكنها تمادى ولطم وجهه, فقالت: يبس الله يدك, وأعمى بصرك, ولا غفر  ذنبك, فما خرج من الباب حتى أصابه دعاءها, فكان يطوف ويدعو اللهم اغفر لي  وما أراك تفعل. 

 وأضاف:يا من ينسى دعوة المظلوم لتكن هذه الأمثلة زاجرا عن ظلم الخلق,  حُكي أن رجلا من قتلة الحسين بن علي  رضي الله عنه وعن أبيه وأمه أن رجلا  رمى الحسين بسهم فقال: يا هذا إيتني بماء أشربه فلما رماه حال بينه, وبين  الماء فقال اللهم أضمه اللهم أضمه, فكان يصيح من الحر في بطنه, وظهره وهو  يقول أسقوني أهلكني العطش, فيشرب ثم يعود فيقول: أسقوني أهلكني العطش حتى  انقدت بطنه كانقداد البعير. 
 وقال فضيلته:يا من تظلم الناس إن الظالم تدور عليه الدوائر ففي الحديث  "  إن الله ليملي الله حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته ..." فكن أيها المسلم متباعدا  عن ظلم الخلق, ويا من يأخذ أموال الناس ظلما أو يمنع دينا أو يحبس حقا أو  يماطل اسمع المواعظ حتى لا تحيط بك أفعالك قال الله عز وجل في الحديث  القدسي:"يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرما فلا  تظالموا".

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قُصاصة وُجدت في جيب يحي بن خالد البرمكي بعد موته, بكى منها هارون الرشيد للشيخ عبد الحميد الجهني حفظه الله تعالى* 
 			 		 		 		 		بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا أحد - درس تاريخ الدولة العباسية أو نظر فيه - يجهل ( البرامكة )

وهم أسرة من أصل فارسي , كانوا وزراء لبعض الخلفاء العباسيين , ثم إن  الخليفة هارون الرشيد غضب عليهم ونكب بهم واعتقلهم وقتل بعضهم , فكانت نكبة  من نكبات التأريخ , عُرفت فيما بعد بنكبة البرامكة , والغريب أن والد هذه  الأسرة ( يحي بن خالد البرمكي ) كان بمنزلة الوالد لهارون الرشيد .

قال الحافظ ابن كثير : ضَمَّ إليه المهدي ولده الرشيد فرباه وأرضعته امرأته  مع الفضل بن يحي , فلما ولى الرشيد عرف له حقه وكان يقول : قال أبي قال  أبي . وفوض إليه أمور الخلافة وأزمتها ولم يزل كذلك حتى نكبت البرامكة فقتل  جعفر وخلد أباه يحي في الحبس حتى مات .

( قال ) : وكان كريماً فصيحا ًذا رأى سديد يظهر من أموره خير وصلاح . قال  يوما ًلولده : خذوا من كل شيء طرفا ً؛ فإن من جهل شيئاً عاداه .

وقال لأولاده : اكتبوا أحسن ما تسمعون واحفظوا أحسن ما تكتبون وتحدثوا بأحسن ما تحفظون .

قال له بعض بنيه وهم في السجن والقيود : يا أبت بعد الأمر والنهي والنعمة صرنا إلى هذا الحال !

فقال : يا بنى دعوة مظلوم سرت بليل ونحن عنها غافلون ولم يغفل الله عنها .

وقد كان يحيى بن خالد يُجري على سفيان بن عيينة كل شهر ألفَ درهم , وكان  سفيان يدعو له في سجوده يقول : اللهم إنه قد كفاني أمرَ دنياي , فاكفه أمرَ  آخرته !

فلما مات يحيى, رآه بعض أصحابه في المنام, فقال : ما فعل الله بك ؟ قال : غفر لي بدعاء سفيان .



قال الحافظ ابن كثير : وقد وُجد في جيبه رقعة مكتوب فيها بخطه :

( قد تقدم الخصم , والمُدَّعَى عليه بالأثر , والحاكمُ : الحكمُ العدل الذي  لا يجور ولا يحتاج إلى بينة ) فحملت إلى الرشيد فلما قرأها بكى يومه ذلك  وبقي أياما ًيتبين الأسى في وجهه . انتهى

البداية والنهاية ( 13/676-680 )

----------


## هويدامحمد

أحذر من الظلم الظلم ظلمات...

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

اللهم عليك بمن ظلمنا وبغي علينا .

----------

